# Wanted: Selle Italia Flite or other good quality road saddles



## MajorMantra (19 Oct 2009)

I'd like to try the new version (introduced in the last 5 years or so) of the Flite - anyone got one languishing in their parts bin?

I'd consider various versions but I'm most interested in the standard one or the Gel Flow.

I'm also interested in any other decent road saddles from the likes of Spesh, Selle Italia, Fizik etc - I'm still trying to find something that works for me.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## MajorMantra (19 Oct 2009)

Forgot to add, cheaper is better! I don't care about cosmetic condition as long as a saddle is structurally sound. Ideally I'd spend no more than £30 on a used saddle.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## Globalti (21 Oct 2009)

I've got a Specalized BG gel saddle I don't want. It is hardly used. PM if you're interested and I'll send you a pic. Was very comfy when I used it but not the lightest saddle around.


----------



## MajorMantra (21 Oct 2009)

Which model is it RR? 

Matthew


----------



## bonj2 (21 Oct 2009)

yhpm.


----------



## Globalti (22 Oct 2009)

It's an Avatar 143. It is almost new but very slightly accident damaged in that one rail is a little distorted. In practice you don't notice, especially if you have the saddle forward on its rails. It's very comfortable with two gel pads; you can have it for a tenner if you like. I've just photographed it so can email pics if you PM me with your email address.


----------



## MajorMantra (22 Oct 2009)

Hmmm, my experience with the 143 Toupé hasn't been brilliant and I suspect it's partly down to too much width, so I think I'm going to pass, thanks. 

A LBS has lent me an SLR XC Gel Flow to try which looks like a possibility. I'd still be interested in a recent Flite if anyone has one.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## MajorMantra (22 Oct 2009)

bonj2 said:


> yhpm.



Replied. 

Matthew


----------



## 4F (22 Oct 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> Hmmm, my experience with the 143 Toupé hasn't been brilliant and I suspect it's partly down to too much width, so I think I'm going to pass, thanks.
> 
> A LBS has lent me an SLR XC Gel Flow to try which looks like a possibility. I'd still be interested in a recent Flite if anyone has one.
> 
> ...



Satans Budgie may be interested in your 143 toupe. He is borrowing one of mine at the moment to try it out.


----------



## redjedi (22 Oct 2009)

I've got a Fizik Pave CX in white for sale

Good condition

See here for pics

£35 free next day delivery (ono)


----------



## MajorMantra (23 Oct 2009)

4F said:


> Satans Budgie may be interested in your 143 toupe. He is borrowing one of mine at the moment to try it out.



I may offer it to SB in a bit. I'm keeping it for the moment as although it's not very comfortable, it's still one of the better saddles I own.



redjedi said:


> I've got a Fizik Pave CX in white for sale
> 
> Good condition
> 
> ...



Tempting, but I didn't get on with the Arione so I don't think a flat Fizik will work for me. I really wanted to like the Arione - it felt great at first - but on medium/long rides it made me very numb.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## MajorMantra (27 Oct 2009)

Right, the SLR XC Gel Flow was hideously uncomfortable. Not sure if it was just too soft or what but it totally deprived me of sensation in my nethers.

The next experiment is an old style Flite from a forumer but I'd still welcome other offers. 

Matthew


----------



## PpPete (28 Oct 2009)

Sounds to me like you need to try a
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Brooks!


----------



## MajorMantra (28 Oct 2009)

porkypete said:


> Sounds to me like you need to try a
> .
> .
> .
> ...



Argh! 

Matthew


----------



## PpPete (28 Oct 2009)

Sorrrreeee !
But someone had to say it ...

Like you I seem to on never-ending search for a saddle that will remain comfortable for over 2-3 hours. Flite is one of those on my list to try too.


----------



## tornadotony (30 Nov 2009)

you are probably sorted by now but if not I have a yellow selle italia flite.


----------



## MajorMantra (30 Nov 2009)

tornadotony said:


> you are probably sorted by now but if not I have a yellow selle italia flite.



Hi,

I've now tried the Classic Flite and decided it's not ideal. Are you talking about a Classic? People say the new versions is similar anyway actually but I might be tempted to try it for the right price.

Matthew


----------



## LazyLoki (18 Dec 2009)

Don't know if you're into the whole weight weenie thing but I noticed this on the evans website:

http://www.evanscycles.com/products/selle-italia/flite-kit-carbonio-flow-saddle-ec021580

Half price on the top of the range Flite with carbon rails. Though still expensive!


----------



## MajorMantra (19 Dec 2009)

I'm a weight weenie until it actually starts to cost me real money. 

I've kind of given up on the Flite actually. The classic version didn't seem to suit me and people say the new one is similar so I'm not going to bother.

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## PpPete (20 Dec 2009)

Did you want to try a 130 Avatar? I have one on one of my son's bikes, I can swop it for something else if you to try it out on loan.


----------



## MajorMantra (21 Dec 2009)

I actually already have an Avatar, thanks.  Jury's still out on that one...

Cheers,
Matthew


----------



## PpPete (21 Dec 2009)

Yes, I never quite decided about the Avatar myself. It was OK for a couple of hours then I would really start to feel it on the pelvic bones. I almost felt I needed narrower than the 130 (which the shop said was right for me). 
I'm trying a second-hand Ti-railed Swift at present....seems to be slightly better.


----------



## tornadotony (29 Dec 2009)

MajorMantra said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've now tried the Classic Flite and decided it's not ideal. Are you talking about a Classic? People say the new versions is similar anyway actually but I might be tempted to try it for the right price.
> 
> Matthew



Sorry - didn't realise you had replied. I'm not sure exactly what model it is but can send a pic if you want. Looking for £20 posted


----------



## cameramanjim (11 Nov 2010)

MajorMantra said:


> I'd like to try the new version (introduced in the last 5 years or so) of the Flite - anyone got one languishing in their parts bin?
> 
> I'd consider various versions but I'm most interested in the standard one or the Gel Flow.
> 
> ...



Try the Charge Spoon. Very comfortable and even the Ti version you can get for only 39.99 on eBay. The normal version is just over 20.00


----------



## andyhunter (12 Nov 2010)

i have a fizik wingflex arione if your interested ?


----------



## MajorMantra (12 Nov 2010)

This thread is almost year old guys. 

And as it happens I've tried both the Arione and the Spoon already. Now if someone were to offer me a Specialized Romin I'd be interested...


----------



## Mr Bunbury (23 Nov 2010)

I have a Selle Filante Gel Flow that you can have for £25 posted if you want. It's a good saddle but a bit too narrow for me, I recrntly changed to a Spesh Avatar 143 and the extra 10mm suit me better. PM me if you're interested.


----------

